# Can i eat salami?!



## tone

I've been craving salami all week. I've read in so many places i can eat it, then in the magazine i bought today it says i cant :shrug:

Anyone know?? 


:hug:


----------



## Vickie

I've never heard anything against it but you might browse this thread https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-club/866-not-eat-during-pregnancy.html


----------



## jocatolo

I've never heard of it before either! I love the stuff!


----------



## Ema

Never heard that you cant xx


----------



## tone

Raw or undercooked meats may also contain listeria and should therefore be avoided. It is probably a good idea to steer clear of shellfish, sushi, and rare meats like steak. Also, if you are having a barbecue, ensure the meat is thoroughly cooked before eating.


Thanks Vickie! 

Is salami undercooked ( i probably sound really dumb here) my mums saying it is! But i dont think it is! is it??

Oh god, i really want some now!!


----------



## Ema

Ignore what i said read this...I would check with midwife first but this what came up when i searched it....

Raw or undercooked meat and poultry, liver and liver products Avoid raw meats such as Parma ham and salami because they carry a risk of listeria. Make sure that meat products, such as beefburgers, are cooked all the way through to kill off E.coli bacteria. Chicken needs to be cooked through too as it can be infected with the campylobacter bacteria. Too much vitamin A is known to be toxic in pregnancy so avoid liver and liver products, such as liver sausage and pâtés.


----------



## Ema

And another hope this help xxx

What foods should I avoid in pregnancy? 

There are some foods that are thought to pose a risk to pregnant women, these include:
 liver and liver products
 soft mould ripened cheeses, such as Camembert, Brie and blue-veined cheese
 pâté (including vegetable pâté)
 uncooked or undercooked ready-prepared meals
 uncooked or cured meat, such as salami or Parma ham
 raw shellfish, such as oysters 
 fish containing relatively high levels of mercury, such as shark, swordfish and marlin, which might affect the nervous system of the fetus
 unpasteurised milk or dairy products made from unpasteurised milk
 raw or undercooked eggs or products containing them such as fresh mayonnaise


It is recommended that the intake of certain other foods be limited, such as:
 tuna to no more than two medium size cans or one fresh tuna steak per week 
 caffeine to 300 milligrams a day. Caffeine is present in coffee, tea, colas, energy drinks and chocolate


----------



## tone

Thanks Ema :)

Well, looks like i'm going to lay off the salami till my next meeting with the midwife!

What a shame!! I love it so much :cry:


----------



## Vickie

Hmmm never knew that about salami (but never have eaten it all that often--although I'm sure I had some in the first few weeks of my pregnancy before I knew I was pregnant :blush:)

And you're welcome :D I hope you find that thread helpful, I know I have!


----------



## brownhairedmom

I've read that all deli meats are fine as long as they are heated first. So like, if you were going to have it on pizza, thats fine. If you're going to go to Subway and put it on your sub, probably not so much.


----------



## AppleBlossom

Really? I never thought salami was on the naughty food list. Haven't been eating it religiously like, but still had a bit here and there


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Oh my god I never knew salami was a no no!
I ate it in pregnancy, not a lot, definatley not every week but i did eat it..
Well, its true you learn something new everyday!
Im actually shocked haha
xx


----------



## Ducky&Gigi

How funny.. i was eatin a bit of salami.. chew chew chew.. whilst reading the above posts.. then spat it out when i read about the listeria! wonderful.

xx


----------



## cybermum

My SIL who lives in Italy ate it through her 4 pregnancies,DR's there said its fine.
Not parma ham though.

I like salami but gone off all meat this pregnancy.


----------



## bootyb

OMG !!! i went to subway the other day nd i had salami on my sandwich... but it was heated. oh no...


----------



## LongRoadAhead

NO!! Dont eat it!! Its not properly cooked meat!


----------



## Happypregnant

Ducky&Gigi said:


> How funny.. i was eatin a bit of salami.. chew chew chew.. whilst reading the above posts.. then spat it out when i read about the listeria! wonderful.
> 
> xx

Hahaha sorry but you made me crack up!


----------



## ClairAye

I've eaten salami and parma ham both times :shrug:

Not been told once that you can't!


----------



## lov3hat3

I swear I ate parma ham the other day :dohh:


----------



## jesssika

I've never been told to not eat any of these foods.. And I'm glad, because I'd still do it anyway. Pregnant women worry too much, honestly it's a very small chance ladies, don't deprive yourselves because it happened to your sisters' friends husbands cousin twice removed!


----------

